# algae I guess



## BABOafrica (Sep 11, 2012)

I only do a saltwater aquarium for 3 weeks a year.

I'm four days into my first week.

I read with interest the description in another thread about algae.

I always get a bunch all over the aquarium and just get in the aquarium once every three or four days and wipe down the walls and the glass.

Do starfish eat algae?

I run the aquarium on the coast (about 100 meters from the beach). I catch my own fish. I can get all the starfish and snails I want (for FREE!).

Starfish --and five different species of urchins -- just happen to be easier to get than the snails.

Joe


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Snails and Urchins, not Starfish.


----------



## BABOafrica (Sep 11, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> Snails and Urchins, not Starfish.


Well, now that we're on the subject, let me ask if starfish have any negative impact on the fish in an aquarium?

Joe


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Nope, no negatives. They are great to have. Ya gotta feed em couple times a week though.


----------



## freshwater77 (May 24, 2011)

Ehhhh some starfish can eat small or slow tank creatures and I've heard some will eat beneficial reef components. Here's an article I found if you like to peruse it...

Reef Safe Starfish For The Reef Aquarium


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Misleading article, as no one should get a sand sifting starfish, they starve out in our systems.
Basically they are all scavengers, just like snails and hermits, so they have little to no impact in our systems, other than eating critters that most don't want in their tanks anyway.
So as stated, they should be fed to keep them alive, as we normally don't have enough food for them in our systems to keep them alive. Most don't anyways. I have to feed mine from time to time.


----------

